# Colnago M10 - new for 2011



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/bicycles/102-colnago/1277-preview-colnago-2011-.html


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmm interesting, that's the first I'd heard of the M10.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Also on the Clonago site http://www.colnago.com/bikes/2011/m10


----------

